# Ever been Insulted ?



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Baled 37 rolls of tift-85 , then 20 rolls in a horse pasture. Was pulling into the barn drive with baler & a big fancy cc dually pu pulled in behind me . Some older feller got out & said " I was told you were baling hay today & it is some of the best around". He then walked over to 2 roll of tift in front of barn, checked them out, " this is probably the best hay I have ever seen". It is good but not the best I have. He then tells me that he pays $10.00 per roll of hay but mine is so good he will give me $20.00 per roll but I have to deliver them







. I was kind of feeling good about my day, 57 rolls of good hay by myself with old junk equipment, that I told him that hay was" NOT FOR SALE". Please excuse me I am thirsty, went to the barn refrigerator and got myself a 12oz hydration canister ( beer).







It would have been funny IF he had not been serious.

scrapiron


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Good for you. You gotta love it when you produce some good stuff that anybody can see is high quality.

I wonder what he would have said if you got his number, called later to educate him then give him your real price and told him it was not negotiable?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Could have said " Sorry I only sale whole bales "


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Chessiedog said:


> Could have said " Sorry I only sale whole bales "


That is a good one. LOL

scrapiron


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Dolphin said:


> Good for you. You gotta love it when you produce some good stuff that anybody can see is high quality.
> 
> I wonder what he would have said if you got his number, called later to educate him then give him your real price and told him it was not negotiable?


The good/bad part of it is I am a small producer, grow the best hay I can grow. I feed most of it to our cows & horses. Any that is extra is offered for sale, if I had 1000 of the rolls he looked at they would be gone in a week. People like him think hay is cheap to grow/bale and nobody will ever change their mind.









I know what it cost me to produce a roll/bale of hay & most non hay farmers would not believe how much it cost if you told them.

scrapiron


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems like someone is constantly trying to Jew me.They don't feel good unless they jew ya down.Good way to fix that is just start out higher then what you realy want for it anyway.Or just hold firm to your price.Take it or leave it.

Basically have two kinds of customers.The good kind.Repeat customers give them a fair price and they are happy.









The ones that constantly want to dicker and get it on the cheap.They will drop you as a supplier for $5 a ton in a heartbeat.Sometimes my price gets really high when they call now.LOL


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another way to handle it, if somebody wants some decent 1st cutting hay lets say, I show em what I have. If they want to bicker then I show em the next lowest hay I have, if they still bicker then I show em the bedding hay that's been sitting out for the 2nd year now and tell em, this is what I have for what your willing to pay.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

One of the things I do some times is say "Hey I saw some listed on Craigslist for that kind of money maybe you should check it out . Lots of time they'll say but who knows what it is , Your right but you never know . " They may buy mine or not . Every one wants to feel they got a good deal. 
But in your case scrapiron sounds like that guy wanted a steal not a deal !


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

One more thing ... LOL I love when I see ads wanting hay and say " I'm willing to pay so much per bale for blah blah hay ... " Will that really work , because I thought about trying that when I order my fuel and fertilizer . Hey bring me out 500 gallons of fuel , oh yea I'm not going to pay over $2.50 per gallon for that either and I need it tomorrow . LOL


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

HAHA... This is great. I use the craigslist thing to. Tell them to find a bette deal, then let me know! I will buy it to..., have yet to have someone find better for cheeper....

And the post about "will pay X for X" what a joke! haha.

I think where most of this comes about if from "hoby farms" where they sell a ton for $10 or $30 under market, and a 80 pound bale a 32bales to the ton. All so they customer "wont come back and complain". Makes it difficult for the rest of us in this area....


----------



## TheFastMan (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had a couple guys ask me if I had hay for sale. One was a small cattle guy who said he is always looking for hay. I said I wanted $3/small square of clover and grass and he said no because he had picked up some the day before for $1/bale. Another guy just today with a one horse asked me if I still had some for sale. I said yeah, I want $3/bale and he said he would for $2.50/bale because he was buying from a guy now for $2.50. Most people around here think hay is just hay and they just buy based on price. I know what is in mine and I have to wonder what the cattle guy was buying for $1. I'll just hang onto it until February or March when everyone is low and haul it off to one of the local auctions.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I sell my rolls for $75 singles, multiples, I don't care. Consistently scores 120 or better for RFQ, take it or leave it, rough cost of $40 per bale in it, how can I sell it any cheaper? I core test every cutting so the customer knows what they are buying! Square bales, if someone talks me into it, are 4.50 pickup out of field, take it or leave it. All the Bermuda grass loves nitrogen, buy some of that and see if their price is negotiable.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

yup, this summer I had a guy try buy all of my early cut triticale straw for $1.00/ bale, only problem was that it was already sold for a lot lot more. I had some mulch hay left over from last year that I would have sold him but no.... he needed weed and seed free straw for a project he was trying to bid on.

I was laughing my way back to the barn after he left, Little did he know he missed the deadline and everything he was looking at was going to that project.


----------

